# Social Anxiety Acting Group



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

I came up with this idea when I was reading about the synapses.
Synapses appear to exhibit plasticity. The strength of the signal they convey is determined by use. The more a particular synapse is used, the stronger the signal it conveys.
A big part of our inability to have a conversation is that because we dont talk a lot, the connections in our brains are weak. So even if we attempt we will fail because of lack of practice. The same goes with other social skills
This is where the social anxiety acting group can help.
Once a week we can meet and practice acting. We can prepare for a stage play.
This will have many benefits.
It will force you to socialise and be with other people and help you make friends.
It will lift the burden of not having anything to say because you ll have the script that tells you what to say. 
You ll practice speaking in front of a big group of people.
It will help you become comfortable hearing the sound of your own voice.

What do you guyz think?


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

I like the idea. It seems like logically it would work. The problem would be getting people to try and stay at it.


----------



## AshCash (Oct 31, 2009)

This could help some people,but it didn't help me.


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea. I doubt if it would cure me, but it would certainly be an improvement over sitting at home with only my dogs to talk to.

Dogs are great at silent companionship. Not so good at conversations.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

I thought of an alternative. Practice a script for job interviews.
Prepare answers to the 50 more popular questions and rehearse them well out loud. Then when you go to an interview it will be like your stage.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Fantastic idea. My hidden passion is wanting to become an actor haha, im really good at it. As a kid i used to have a mask collection, and become a character.

But now it seems all i have to do is go to school to act..i have a "school character"


----------



## FireSoks (Sep 19, 2010)

Sounds interesting. But how would the meeting up take place?


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

I would like to practice social skills in an environment were there was support and understanding, however it seems difficult to meet up considering we're from all over the world.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I wish there was something like that near where I live, I've been improving slightly for a few years now, getting out of the town I used to live in seemed to help quite a bit, and I'm also really interested in acting, would love to try it. I think I'd feel a lot more comfortable doing it in a group, where I know other people will be feeling as anxious or possibly more anxious than I am. And it makes sense that it would help too.


----------

